#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-05
<lk82> hi
<lk82> again i'd like to ask a question
<lk82> my ubuntu 13.04 gnome version has a problem with one thing
<lk82> it does not save the settings of desktop
<lk82> i can't have desktop with mounted devices and files from desktop visible
<lk82> has anybody any solution?
<bjsnider> would someone kick that guy for sending private messages please?
<lk82> hey dude, i'm just a newbie in this webchat
<lk82> sorry for interrupt
<lk82> i'm just looking a sollution for the problem i got with ubuntu and cannot find any solution in any forum
<lk82> seems to me that ubuntu gnome has the lowest support of all ubuntu versions
<lk82> anyway it looks well and works well for me, but in 12.04 i had no problem with system and in 13.04 this desktop issue i have is annoying
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-06
<linux-user-web-d> Всем привет!
<linux-user-web-d> I am use git, php. mysql, nginx, debian, jEdit, gnome-3 classic desktop, firefox, gedit, mysql client for queries...
<xmppwokki> Hi! I'm currently searching for a new distro to install. My main goals are newest software and kernel updates and gnome 3 experience. So ubuntu gnome seems much my needs. :-) I have a free questions about updates, installation and future support off this distro.
<xmppwokki> What it's the difference in updates between u/gnome and original ubuntu? Does automatic update offers kernel update? I suppose u/gnome uses ubuntu repositories, will one have different or the same result if just add gnome to classic ubuntu this way: www.itworld.com/software/358051/install-gnome-shell-38-linux-mint-15
<xmppwokki> Thanks.
<xmppwokki> Sorry for missprints, I'm using swype on android. much*match free*few 
<home> Hi I have an issue and, to be honest, I am not entirely sure where to ask it. So, I would love whatever advice I can get even if it is to try another channel. --I have installed a couple of games from the repos and they all have a tendency to move the cursor/character to the top left of the screen as if i was pressing the <left> and <up> keys
<home> the games affected so far are Tumiki Fighters, Alex the Alligator, Frogatto and Titanion
<home> other games I have installed are not affected and it doesn't seem to happen in any other app. any ideas?
<home> if this doesn't sound like a ubuntu-gnome issue what channel should i ask on?
<home> i think i just started ibus, is that a problem?
<jbicha> home: I don't know, there are a lot more people in #ubuntu and you could try http://askubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-07
<micahg> jbicha: sorry for the delay, icons updated
<boynux> Hi
<boynux> how to participate to this project?
<darkxst> boynux, lots of things to help with, what area interests you?
<boynux> More coding involved
<boynux> @darkxst
<darkxst> boynux, you want to code? or you want to avoid it?
<boynux> @darkxst, to code!
<darkxst> right, so the best place to start would be fixing bugs'
<darkxst> boynux, are you familar with debian/ubuntu packaging?
<boynux> @darkxst, well any mailing list? Debugging sounds good
<boynux> @darkxst, or any bug tracking? launchpad?
<darkxst> boynux, we have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome for the PPA's
<darkxst> everything else that is in the archives is tracked under the normal launchpad locations
<darkxst> plus there is a list of bug reports (for all flavours) here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects
<darkxst> ^from iso testing
<boynux> @darkxst,  ok how I could start you think?
<darkxst> boynux, I don't know what your experience is
<darkxst> however this might be a good start Bug 1204312
<ubot5> bug 1204312 in casper (Ubuntu) "ubuntu GNOME live session background not set correctly" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204312
<boynux> @darkxst I can work on application bug fixes as well as kernel.
<darkxst> this is a pretty popular one bug 1163886
<ubot5> bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with WebKit 2.0+" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<boynux> Ok, I'll check that bug, and if I can fix it what is the procedure?
<boynux> I mean how I can commit the fix?
<darkxst> boynux, either bazaar branch or debdiff
<darkxst> debdiff is probably simpler if its just a simple fix, just attach to the report
<darkxst> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/udd-intro.html
<boynux> Ok, I'll check that stuff and come back to channel later. I'll be dis next few hours
<darkxst> boynux, I will be gone for the night soon
<boynux> We have time differece here still evening :) +8 GMT
<darkxst> boynux, if you need help with patches etc, jbicha or ricotz should be around later
<darkxst> boynux, I'm +10
<boynux> @darkxst,  Thanks, noted
<darkxst> boynux, one last thing, not need for the @, this is not fb!
<vagvaf> hello ppl, can i transform an ubuntu unity install to an ubuntu gnome one? do i have to change the repos?
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope. Just [ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings && sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-settings ]/
<SonikkuAmerica> s///.
<SonikkuAmerica> vagvaf: If that doesn't work use a Live image.
<vagvaf> thanks SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> vagvaf: yw
<roasted> SonikkuAmerica is the man.
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<jbicha> you don't have to remove ubuntu-settings in 13.04
<jbicha> so all you need is to install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-08
<RingingEars> hi
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, please don't add autoreconf patches use "dh-autoreconf"
<ricotz> and better add this x11 dep in configure.ac
<ricotz> "if possible"
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-09
<bluemix> hello
<bluemix> anybody there?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-10
<alex_alex> is my netbooks specs enough for ubuntu gnome 12.04
<alex_alex> it is acer aspire oneaoa15*
<alex_alex> atom n270 1.66 ghz
<alex_alex> 1.5 gb ram
<alex_alex> intel gma945 gpu
<ilp> hi? enybody here?
<darkxst> ilp, hi
<bigbadben> How do I make the words in the window bar not transparent anymore? I have asked every where I have tried resetting unity, compiz, I can not find the setting http://imgur.com/coUQxU4
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-11
<nazgul> Hi. Tim sent me here. I would like to get involved in packaging Gnome 3.10. I have already read about how packaging on Ubuntu works.
<PendragonUK> Hi peeps, quick question... Use of Mir/MirX in future for Ubuntu-gnome? Or will it be using X for the future until Wayland is properly supported.
<tommie-lie> PendragonUK: Gnome will probably never use Mir
<darkxst> jbicha, so that compat change did not help with webkit symbols
<darkxst> It seems that the i386 -dbg and both dbgsym packages have debug symbols stripped, but the amd64 doesnt.
<darkxst> I think I will just upload 2.0.4-1, but drop the -dbg packages
<Ultra_HR> The wubi.exe on the Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 ISO just downloads the regular version of Ubuntu. Is there a fix for this? I really want to install Ubuntu Gnome with Wubi.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-04
<ahoneybun> hello
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hey
<thepreacher> Any idea when we are likely to see gnome 3.12 move to stable ppa?
<zerwas> thepreacher: If it means anything to you, the 3.12 PPA for 14.04  works pretty stable for me
<thepreacher> zerwas: thanks. I'm using 14.04 atm and although there will be a 14.10 soon, I'd rather stay on the lts for a while hence my question. i'v currently enabled on the stable ppa which only contains 3.10. I'll try the upgrade tonight fingers crossed :)
<zerwas> Good luck with it!
<LinDol> hi all
<ahoneybun> boom
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-05
<davidarino> Hi everyone, any developers here? Got some positive feedback
<davidarino> anyone in here?
<zerwas> Sure.
<zerwas> But I'm just another user like you.
<davidarino> kk
<zerwas> davidarino: Tell us about it!
<davidarino> I'll paste the feedback in, and hopefully a dev will see it
<davidarino> This comes from see a swarm of negative comments about people's preferences with the OS they use
<davidarino> Me = linux noob in about 2012
<davidarino> I started with ubuntu, as it was easiest to migrate to using wubi as a hack to begin with then learning how to do it properly with live usbs.
<davidarino> I've learnt a lot with ubuntu, but to be honest I didn't like the interface that much.
<davidarino> I understand its more aimed at a touch interface
<davidarino> and that's just fine
<davidarino> I've tried a few flavours then finally, thank goodness tried gnome.
<davidarino> I think its excellent, and if I was developing an OS flavour I imagine I would come up with something very similar given I had enough time to write it
<davidarino> I also really appreciate that gnome ubuntu people offer previous "classic" interfaces at login for people who aren't inclined to change just yet
<davidarino> So for any developers out there, well done! I appreciate huge amount of hours coding something to be that stable and pretty, as well as open source.
<zerwas> :-)
<davidarino> It actually a little ridiculous that you can have it for free, and for all the people who want it this way or that way or tweak it, including gnome tweak tool as well as extensions was a very good idea.
<davidarino> Mmmmm, that's it I hope they find it, as I didn't think this was appropriate for a mailing list
<davidarino> gg gnome
<ahoneybun> k
<ramrebol_> Hi. Someone uses something like "Workspace grid" https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/484/workspace-grid/  ?  I'm looking for something like that, but that is outdated
<ramrebol_> :'(
<ramrebol_> nobody has that problem?
<zerwas> ramrebol_: did you look at the comments?
<ramrebol_> thanks for answer zerwas. I read the "fakedrake" answer (2 moth ago) and installed "Worspace grid", but appears "!" symbol http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=zx4312&s=8#.U-BO5taNHeQ
<ramrebol_> (I did CTRL+F2 + r to reload gnome-shell)
<zerwas> Are you on 3.12?
<zerwas> If you hover over the warning symbol, what does it say?
<ramrebol_> Says "Extension does not support shell version"
<ramrebol_> and I have GNOME Shell 3.10.4
<ramrebol_> (comes with ubuntu gnome dvd version 14.04)
<ramrebol_> do you think that if I upgrade my gnome-shell yo 3.12 version this would works?
<ramrebol_> now I'm ungrading
<ramrebol_> wish me look
<zerwas> ramrebol_: wow, you are upgrading GNOME because of one extension?
<zerwas> ramrebol_: How are you upgrading?
<ramrebol_> I guess (or I hope) that updating does not explode. I see that the version 14 is stable :/
<ramrebol_> I just add one repository and upgrade (I using ubuntu with gnome)
<ramrebol_> Do you think that was a bad idea?
<ramrebol_> (version 3.12 not 14)
<ramrebol_> this is a bad idea?
<ramrebol_> I-ll be back un 2 minuts
<zerwas> ramrebol: No, I'm using 3.12 via the PPA, too. But not everyone should/wants to do that
<ramrebol> I cut the upgrate and download the paa. I need a lot the pc this week and I can't reinstall the system if the upgrade fail :(
<zerwas> I see
<ramrebol> but has two rows of workspaces is very comfortable to me. Do you know another way to achieve this?
<ramrebol> (my english is terrible, as you see )
<zerwas> Your english is fine, don't worry :-)
<zerwas> Sorry, I normally don't use workspaces at all
<ramrebol> thanks for your kindness (about my languaje )
<ramrebol> so, you must to start to use worspace, hehe
<zerwas> I just saw that the bitbucket version only has 3.12 in metadata.json, maybe it works if you add 3.10 there
<ramrebol> I'm looking inside of the files
<ramrebol> ? edited something, but without look.
<LinDol> hi all
<ramrebol> hi zerwas: do you remember me?
<zerwas> ramrebol: welcome back :)
<ramrebol> yesterday you gave me the idea (noting that my version of gnome is not the last one). Just searched the version of "workspace grid" to gnome 3.10 (mine gnome version) and it worked perfect whole.
<ramrebol> look http://tinypic.com/r/dyqiyh/8
<ramrebol> thanks for the idea!
<ramrebol> works perfect!
<zerwas> ramrebol: Great! Without updating to 3.12 :)
<ramrebol> yea. You have right, it was too risky to upgrate the version of gnome (whichalready runs perfect to me) only for detail.
<ramrebol> the only detail is the transparent background of terminals (does not work), but I can survive with that
<DASPRiD> ramrebol, there's a workaround
<ramrebol> DASPRiD: yea? an easy way?
<DASPRiD> yep
<DASPRiD> lemme see if i find the link again
<ramrebol> (so, do you are using that?)
<DASPRiD> yep
<DASPRiD> ramrebol, http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-Get-Back-Transparent-Terminal
<DASPRiD> basically: install devilspie, tell it to make all terminals transparent bei 99% (not noticable); then transparency works again
<DASPRiD> that's for gnome 3.10 btw
<DASPRiD> for 3.12 there's a PPA with a fixed gnome-terminal
<ramrebol> thanks DASPRiD, I going to logout now to prove
<ramrebol> Now I have the terminal transparency.
<ramrebol> terrific!
<DASPRiD> ramrebol, you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-06
<jgarr_> anyone in here able to give a little help? Trying to find the log related to a login loop at gdm
<darkxst> jgarr_, gdm logs are in /var/log/gdm
<jgarr_> I'm assuming I want :0.log
<darkxst> that is just the X log
<darkxst> probably \:0-greeter is gdm fails to load
<darkxst> or \:0-slave if login fails
<jgarr_> I have :0-greeter (no slave) but nothing get's output there when it loops back to login
<jgarr_> is there a log level setting?
<darkxst> jgarr_, set Debug=True in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<darkxst> (^see last line of that file)
<jgarr_> darkxst: just tried logging in and got this output
<jgarr_> http://pastebin.com/R7cT7fEt
<jgarr_> I'll turn on debug and restart gdm to see what I get
<jgarr_> With debug on I get this log when trying to log in http://pastebin.com/c113dAxU
<darkxst> jgarr_, what is your problem exactly?
<jgarr_> when I try to log in, it just goes to a blank screen and then goes back to the login screen
<jgarr_> I can ssh no problem
<jgarr_> I have 2 users on the system and it does it for both
<darkxst> and that was slave log? susprisinly empty
<jgarr_> darkxst: I don't have a slave log
<jgarr_> just 0 and greeter
<jgarr_> This is almost a fresh install of gnome-ubuntu
<jgarr_> I only installed/setup samba and greyhole (disk pooling)
<jgarr_> so I'm really not sure why this would have happened
<darkxst> jgarr_, you absolutely need to have a slave log!
<jgarr_> I didn't do anything to turn it off, so how can I turn it on?
<darkxst> jgarr_, file a bug (from broken system) using `ubuntu-bug gdm`
<jgarr_> darkxst: hmm, it wants to open a browser but I only have ssh access. Do you have a url where I can file the bug?
<darkxst> jgarr_, it should upload everything and then give you a URL to finish it off
<darkxst> jgarr_, if it isn't doing that try using apport-cli directly
<jgarr_> ok thanks, just got it submitted
<jgarr_> hopefully they can help
<m1cha_> hi all, just wanted to say thanks for a great ubuntu release. I am loving it *hugs his Lenovo W510*
<hexxan> i think i found a bug where are bugs listed
<darkxst> hexxan, what do you mean?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-07
<cyberalex4life> hello
<cyberalex4life> could u please help me with some nvidia problems?
<cyberalex4life> after some recent updates, quite a few, if I install any nvidia drivers with bumblebee
<cyberalex4life> gdm fails to start
<cyberalex4life> if I remove bumblebee, and configure it for nouveau the problem dissapears
<cyberalex4life> bumblebee works ither with nvidia and nouveau in gnome shell, but after installing nvidia gdm fails to start
<daschel> I recently assembled this PC(about 2 months ago) and installed ubuntu with it.  It's not unusable, but it seems very unstable.  there's nothing major going wrong, but a bunch of little things adding up.  For example I just did an update about 2 mins ago, and when it finished it closed everything I was working on. there's a bunch of display errors.  the DE crashed on startup a couple times a week.  When being wok
<daschel> en up from sleep, I have to restart GDM, but if I want sound too, I have to do a full reboot. Is this release known to be so unstable, or have I just had bad luck?
<daschel> Once it's running, it runs fine.  But if it goes to sleep or if I need to reboot, it's a crap shoot
<zerwas> I have the same problem with having to restart GDM after suspend to RAM
<zerwas> Does the sound issue also happen when you use another DE?
<zerwas> Most often this is a driver issue
<daschel> I haven't tried another DE, but i am using the proprietary graphics driver because at the moment the only speakers I have are built into my monitor, and I couldn't get the sound to work without the prop drivers
<zerwas> I see.
<zerwas> Did you install 14.04?
<daschel> yea
<daschel> the only things I've really installed are chrome, several tools for a development environment, and some gnome extensions.  Do you know off-hand if any gnome extensions are causing problems with the DE?
<daschel> zerwas, just found this: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/bugs#TOC-Hibernate-and-suspend-don-t-always-work-well:-they-make-some-computers-malfunction-or-even-enter-a-coma
<zerwas> Yes, Suspend/Hibernation + Linux is still no good combination
<zerwas> Also have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<zerwas> I bet it has to do with the graphics driver in our case
<daschel> do you have dual displays by any chance?
<zerwas> Nope
<zerwas> But suspend used to work fine for me in Unity
<zerwas> It started to misbehave since I'm using GNOME
<shmup> figure i'll ask in here instead of just #ubuntu. sitting at preparing to install ubuntu gnome screen for _a while_. tried a few random things i've read. ubiquity --debug. not checking the two optional check boxes. rebooting.
<shmup> i do have an internet connection. i'm talking to you right now through ubuntu live ;p
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-08
<georgelappies> hi all
<zerwas> Hi georgelappies
<georgelappies> been running ubuntu gnome 14.04 for about three weeks now, and it is awesome
<georgelappies> what do you guys use for a media player? currently I am using clementine
<millhouse513> I've used banshee mostly
<millhouse513> I used another one but I forgot the name off the top of my head
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-09
<cheeseboy> Hi. I have 2 in 1 touch laptop. How do I make on screen keyboard pop up when I select input boxes?
<LinDol> are you find it? https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/7180/how-do-i-enable-and-use-the-on-screen-keyboard/
<LinDol> "How do i enable and use the on-screen keyboard?"
<cheeseboy> I dont have that icon
<cheeseboy> found it anyway and that doesnt do what I want
<LinDol> um..
<cheeseboy> something that doesnt rely on caribou
<cheeseboy> thatll work in more than 1 app
<lindol> um.
<lindol> i find it
<lindol> you can turn on in gnome-control-center
<lindol> screen keyboard function.
<Basketball> can i install gnome software center in an os that doesnt use gnome
<Basketball> was i kicked??
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-10
<darkxst> ricotz, you want to test ppa:darkxst/systemd? thinking of copying it into -staging soon
<jcbjoe_> hi this has probably been asked 500 times i will be 501 .. whats up with not being able to put icons on deskto of gnome
<jcbjoe_> i just installed gnome within gnome lol and it looks like old gnome but i still can't put icons on desktop
<jcbjoe_> meh
<jcbjoe_> i like xfce anyway
<jcbjoe_> thanks
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i don't think i can, please don't copy it though -- i assume this doesnt include the ubuntu specific changes, and is just a copy of experimental-git?
<darkxst> ricotz, it has all the ubuntu patches and works fine with upstart
<ricotz> darkxst, oh really, does pitti know about this package?
<ricotz> i am more concerned about lxc though
<darkxst> ricotz, yes pitti knows, though it won't go into ubuntu until its in debian
<darkxst> I don't really use the lxc stuff
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, i assumed this is a debian branch since there is no mention of the ubuntu changes in the changelog
<ricotz> so the changes of "208-7ubuntu1" are included?
<darkxst> https://bitbucket.org/unit193/systemd/src/d62e15dbfcf72f2399ea614c01bc8c4afb278c6c/debian/changelog?at=wip/unit193/experimental
<ricotz> darkxst, who is "Unit 193"? i would prefer to have it based on the current release to avoid creating confusions and regressions
<darkxst> it should have everything up to 208-7ubuntu2
<darkxst> Xubuntu dev
<ricotz> ok, again the changelog says otherwise
<ricotz> e.g. python-systemd <-> python3-systemd
<darkxst> hmm that is missing from the ubuntu changelog also
<ricotz> it is far from 208-7ubuntu2
<darkxst> maybe it was actually 208-6ubuntu2
<darkxst> ricotz, oh, the debian 214 branch was out of date (missing most of 208-7)
<ubot5> Error: Debian bug 214 could not be found
<RuudschMaHinda> hello there!
<RuudschMaHinda> does anybody know. if there is a way to change from imap to pop3 in evolution? it doesn't give me the option either when adding an account or when later trying to edit it! I really really need it!
<RuudschMaHinda> bump
<RuudschMaHinda> nobody uses pop on evolution in here?
<darkxst>  RuudschMaHinda nobody uses pop anymore!
<RuudschMaHinda> darkxst: lol.. I do.. because some freemail providers only save mails for 30 days..
<RuudschMaHinda> and I am not nobody
<RuudschMaHinda> ;)
<RuudschMaHinda> still, how can I choose pop? it says I can in the online documentation, but I can't anywhere in the install..
<RuudschMaHinda> are there any advanced flags I can check?
<RuudschMaHinda> well then.. back to thunderbird for me then..
<RuudschMaHinda> I allready had to install another terminal since the original one has a transparency slider but officially no transparency except when looking at the about screen, and now evolution won't let me choose how to access my mails.. this day sucks! I just switched to a brand new gnome install and frustration ensues.. >:(
<RuudschMaHinda> and noobody on here nor on the official evolution channel knows anything.. or stops replying once I tell them that there is no option to choose from... what the heck..
<RuudschMaHinda> sorry for venting on here, but I am really pissed at the moment..
<RuudschMaHinda> google only shows reults for older versions of evolution as well..
<darkxst> RuudschMaHinda, I really don't know what answers you are looking for?
<RuudschMaHinda> I want to know how to tell evolution to use POP instead of IMAP
<RuudschMaHinda> [13:42:37] <RuudschMaHinda> does anybody know. if there is a way to change from imap to pop3 in evolution? it doesn't give me the option either when adding an account or when later trying to edit it! I really really need it!
<darkxst> RuudschMaHinda, no idea
<darkxst> I suspect it should work, but never tried
<RuudschMaHinda> so did I.. and it doesn't :(
<darkxst> so file a bug ;)
<RuudschMaHinda> at first I want to know if it is one, or just my stupidity...
<RuudschMaHinda> I haven't used evolution in years
<darkxst> RuudschMaHinda, I see pop when setting a new account in evo
<RuudschMaHinda> very strange.. which mail provider do you use?
<darkxst> you can't change an already setup account
<darkxst> RuudschMaHinda, my own
<RuudschMaHinda> ok.. so if I add a new account I get the configuration assistant.. may be there is another way than that assistant.
<darkxst> I guess recognised providers skip most steps
<darkxst> I still don't understand why you want to use POP though
<RuudschMaHinda> because two of my freemail providers delete mails after 30 days..
<darkxst> RuudschMaHinda, find new mail providers ;)
<RuudschMaHinda> haha.. I don't like imap because with pop I can delete the mails from their servers and still keep them on my own
<darkxst> your doing it wrong then ;)
<RuudschMaHinda> how would you do it?
<RuudschMaHinda> H O L Y F U * K
<darkxst> copy the emails you want to save, to a local email account
<RuudschMaHinda> going BACK after it gets the details gets you to a screen where to choose protocolls!
<Paddy_NI> If I wanted to upgrade/install the latest stable Gnome on Ubuntu 14.04 would I use the "Staging PPA" or the "Gnome Team PPA"?
<Paddy_NI> Or both?
<darkxst> Paddy_NI, right now everything is on gnome3-staging, but will likely move to gnome3 ppa soon
<darkxst> ^3.12 that is, gnome3-staging will become 3.13 soon
<Paddy_NI> Okay thank you :-)
<LinDol> hi all
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<georgelappies> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-03
<darkxst> hi amjjawad
<madPtr> _longines
<MadStack> Hello
<Dave07747> If I were to be creating my own distro, would Linux from scratch be a good way to do this?
<royer> package extlinux is not supported anymore
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-04
<lindol> hi all
<Linuz15> hey!
<lindol> :)
<gQuigs> did I report this to the right place - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-meta/+bug/1469012  ?    It will save 5 Mb (uncompressed) off of the LiveCD
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1469012 in ubuntu-gnome-meta (Ubuntu) "Drop gstreamer0.10 packages from dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> gQuigs, well close enough, it should really go against the seed, but you can't file bugs there can make a branch and propose a merge proposal
<darkxst> with your changes
<darkxst> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.vivid
<gQuigs> darkxst: will do, thanks
<darkxst> gQuigs, and I thought that was going to be dropped last cycle by xnox, can you quickly check with him if its ok to drop
<darkxst> (he will be in #ubuntu-devel
<gQuigs> darkxst: I just got it dropped from ubuntu (unity 7x) cd
<darkxst> ok should be fine then
<gQuigs> darkxst: thanks, finally got it - https://code.launchpad.net/~bryanquigley/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.wily/+merge/266892
 * gQuigs accidentally tried doing the opposite first
<darkxst> gQuigs, ok looks fine, can you also update ubuntu-gnome-meta?
<darkxst> have committed the seed change
<gQuigs> darkxst: what specifically?  the metapackage (my understanding is that's also generated from Seeds)
<gQuigs> darkxst: thanks!
<darkxst> so if you branch ubuntu-gnome-meta, run the update script to grab the new seed commit results, and possibly make a changelog entry (not sure if that is automatic) but regardless you can link your first bug in the changelog
<gQuigs> interesting, will give it atry
<darkxst> I'm headed to bed, can upload for you in the morning, if you work it out! its pretty easy though really
<darkxst> -meta doesnt directly affect the ISO's, they build directly from seed, but will affect already installed systems
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-05
<octoquad> darkxst, could you make this bug public? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1473377
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1473377 not found
<darkxst> octoquad, don't you have bug privs on ubuntu-gnome?
<octoquad> or is it deleted?
<octoquad> How would I check?
<darkxst> I will check, your access
<octoquad> ta
<darkxst> octoquad, wierd you are a member of ubuntu-gnome-bugs and that team is set as bug supervisor for ubuntu-gnome project
<darkxst> made that bug public for now
<darkxst> octoquad, can you file a launchpad bug for access issues?, you definately have access
<darkxst> and certain it worked when I set it up
<darkxst> ubuntu-gnome-bugs team that is
<darkxst> can you change milestones?
<octoquad> yes, I can change milestones
<octoquad> bbl, off to work
<darkxst> octoquad, ok later ask on #launchpad if bug supervisors should be able to view private bugs (I am pretty certain they should be able to though)
<darkxst> octoquad, or maybe I will ask
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ricotz, I'm sure you will see on the list, but I now have ubuntu-desktop ;), if you need stuff sponsored
<Noskcaj> Well done
<Noskcaj> Now how can i get upload rights that easily?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, upload rights don
<darkxst> 't just come easily
<darkxst> but ubuntu-desktop is not via DMB, do the actual process is easier
<ricotz> darkxst, congrats!
<darkxst> ricotz, thanks
<mgedmin> 1st login after a reboot always gives me a blank black screen (15.10 + staging ppa)
<mgedmin> I have to ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f7 and then I get the gdm screen again and then I can login just fine
<mgedmin> anyone else see this?
<darkxst> mgedmin, no, never and I have laptop, desktop and a bunch of VM's running
<darkxst> set debug=true in /etc/gdm/custom.conf and get logs
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Easily being people actually respond with information
<darkxst> Noskcaj, for desktop team, you just need 3 endorsements from existing members
<darkxst> but the fact that those endorsements are essentially a 'vote' make them harder to come by
<Noskcaj> I really wish other packagesets were like that
<darkxst> Noskcaj, don't worry about it too much, I got rejected from MOTU, purely that my contributions are too GNOME-ish related
<darkxst> fwiw I would support you for ubuntu-gnome packageset. most likely now. in fact I reckon you could get that
<darkxst> and desktop-extra should be easy pickings
<darkxst> I know attending meetings at 5am in the morning sucks, but that is the best way to do it
<darkxst> (for DMB apps)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it too me 3 years? to get into ubuntu-desktop, and I have worked with them a lot and on many of the difficult things. I can imagine there would be concern that you don't have the dev skills to follow up on those pesky crashes that follow some package updates
<darkxst> probably MOTU is a better aim for purely packaging
<ricotz> darkxst, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=728464 -- https://bug728464.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=308756
<ubot5> Gnome bug 728464 in general "Screen update/flickering problems with nvidia drivers" [Critical,New]
<darkxst> ricotz, I've not hit that myself, but wait, do I see nvidia devs contributing patches to mutter!
<ricotz> darkxst, just keep an eye on it since it is pretty annoying and happening since nvidia 340+
<darkxst> ricotz, k cc'ed to it
<darkxst> I used to get flickering on my old card, but only after VT switches
<darkxst> that was a year ago though
<darkxst> octoquad, should be sorted now, most spastic UI on the planet though
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> LinDol, hi
<LinDol> darkxst, thank you :)
<darkxst> how are your translations going?
<LinDol> oh.
<LinDol> I am still translating :)
<darkxst> LinDol, good!
<LinDol> I am translating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Installation/Korean page now :)
<LinDol> and sorry for late, because i am still learnning english
<darkxst> LinDol, you know I can't read that ;)
<LinDol> and I worked hard on these days T)T
<LinDol> haha
<LinDol> That is OK.
<LinDol> oh If you are ok.
<LinDol> Could i translate ubi-slideshow package on 15.10 again? :)
<darkxst> LinDol, not ready yet, but sure later
<darkxst> there are plans to completely redo slideshow
<LinDol> Thank you :)
<LinDol> by the way, when i your video for feedback time, I think you was tired.
<LinDol> Are you OK? :)
<darkxst> LinDol, I never made a video
<darkxst> that could be ali?
<LinDol> oh
<LinDol> sorry :)
<LinDol> I think you are Ali :)
<LinDol> Sorry for my missing.
<darkxst> LinDol, ali is amjjawad here
<LinDol> :)
<darkxst> LinDol, am tired though, I should sleep
<LinDol> darkxst, have a great night :)
<darkxst> LinDol, thanks, all the best with your translating !
<LinDol> Thank you :-)
<octoquad> darkxst, sorted. Thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> 'gratz darkxst
<davmor2> Hello Ubuntu Gnome people.  Are you guys participating in the testing of Ubuntu Gnome for 14.04.3 release?
<SonikkuAmerica> davmor2: We don't test a release once it's released... but we're testing for 15.10
<octoquad> davmor2, yes we are.
<octoquad> Would you like to help?
<davmor2> octoquad: no if I see another iso at this stage I'll cry ;)  I've been asked to chase the isos that had no tests on them
<octoquad> davmor2, I see, I did one last night, I see there are new builds available today. lbsolost normally does some testing and I help out wherever I can.
<davmor2> octoquad: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/344/builds yeah the real 14.04.3 release is ready for testing now :)
<davmor2> awesome thanks octoquad
<octoquad> davmor2, I'll start testing now. Thanks for the reminder :)
<octoquad> oh davmor2, zsync doesn't seem to work. Is there a known problem at the moment? I also had this last night.
<davmor2> octoquad: not that I know to let me ask around
<octoquad> ta
<octoquad> cdimage.ubuntu.com: Connection timed out
<octoquad> could not read control file from URL http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/trusty/daily-live/20150805/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<octoquad> ah ok, I can get zsync file with wget but zsync can grab it at all, maybe it's a bug in wily
<davmor2> octoquad: looks like one of the cdimage servers is down if you get that one you time out get the other it works :(  we have informed IS so hopefully fixed soonish
<Dave07747> darkxst: how did you say that you make the live build modifiable for GNOME?
<Dave07747> Or if anyone else knows, I'd appreciate the help
<octoquad> davmor2, thanks for confirming. I'll send a quick workaround on our mailing list.
<octoquad> Hi Dave07747
<Dave07747> Hi octoquad!!
<octoquad> Dave07747, I'm not sure if there is anybody active at the moment to answer your question. Hang around, darkxst should be on soon.
<Dave07747> Okay, thank you very much octoquad
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Would you mind syncing gnome-photos?
<Noskcaj> from exp
<darkxst> Noskcaj, done
<Noskcaj> ty
<darkxst> Dave07747, to modify the installed packages?
<Dave07747> Yes
<darkxst> there are a few steps
<darkxst> first you want to fork our seed
<darkxst> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.wily
<darkxst> create a new branch with the relevant Task-* keys renamed
<darkxst> then take ubuntu-gnome-meta, rename it also and point it at your new seed branch
<Dave07747> Ah okay
<darkxst> run update in the meta package, which generates the meta packages and upload to a ppa
<darkxst> finally you need make live-build use your ppa, there is a EXTRA_PPAS env for that, and make the config point at your new meta package
<darkxst> best way to do the latter, would be to modify auto/config
<darkxst> it would be similar to the ubuntu-gnome config, but something like
<darkxst> add_task install minimal standard
<darkxst> add_package your-meta-desktop
<Dave07747> Ahhh yes, modify auto/config. I didn't know there were so many steps ahead of that
<darkxst> Dave07747, its also possible to directly modify live-build config in config/, but if you do that, never run lb config again or it will wipe your changes!
<Dave07747> Ahhh okay, I see. So it would simply be better to do as you described darkxst?
<darkxst> that is the right way to do it, and you end up with basically a single text file describing what packages to install on your ISO
<darkxst> and you need the meta package if you want people to be able to install from existing installation
<Dave07747> Ah I see, perfect
<darkxst> Dave07747, and you will almost certainly need to fork ubuntu-gnome-default-settings package
<Dave07747> Is that in the link you provided?
<darkxst> Dave07747, no, that is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/
<Dave07747> Okay thank you
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-06
<Blastyr> Hey guys. Quick question about repos and packages: Is there a difference between 14.04 with trusty-updates enabled and 14.04.2?
<darkxst> Blastyr, just the HWE stacks, which are opt-in
<darkxst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Blastyr> darkxst: Yeah, I just found that. However, running the command listed on that page (with simulate flag) will remove: steam, skype, and ubuntu-gnome-desktop.
<Blastyr> Forgive me for being frank, but how is that acceptable?
<darkxst> not sure about the first 2, but it certainly should not remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop, we use that to build the 14.04.2/14.04.3 images!
<Blastyr> Steam and Skype, I could get over and reinstall, but ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<darkxst> steam has a direct dep on libx11, that could cause removal
<darkxst> but there must be update packages available somewhere if that is the case
<Blastyr> Here's my "aptitude -s instal ..." output: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10845166/temp/hwe_stack_output.txt
<Blastyr> I'm trying to get the new DisplayLink USB 3.0 driver to work, and apparently I can't without reinstalling my OS (or at the very least my desktop environment and a handful of apps), which is honestly pretty unacceptable.
<darkxst> Blastyr, either you missed some package in the command or the aptitude dependency resolver is on drugs.
<darkxst> regardless this not the place to rant on about hwe stack, that is ubuntu generic and not something we work on
<Blastyr> darkxst: No. I tried apt-get (again with the simulate flag), as the page suggests, and I see "Remv skype", "Remv steam:i386", and "Remv ubuntu-gnome-desktop" in the output.
<darkxst> Blastyr, try the vivid stack?
<darkxst> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid
<Blastyr> Hm, looks like that one will still remove Steam and Skype, but not GNOME.
<darkxst> Blastyr, maybe there is some multi-arch confusion, but I just installed steam in 14.04.3 just fine
<Blastyr> Hm, well since there's a path that doesn't remove GNOME, I guess I can deal with reinstalling Skype and Steam. I'll just backup my library before I attempt this. Thanks for the assistance.
<octoquad> darkxst, after reading this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-devs-willing-to-work-on-gnome-software-to-replace-ubuntu-software-center-488335.shtml do you think it makes sense to carry on with the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/899878
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 899878 in Ubuntu GNOME "Software center have hardcoded colors and shows white font on white bg" [High,In progress]
<octoquad> darkxst, I would prefer to focus on some of the more important items on the list you sent through for the wily cycle
<Dave07747> octoquad: darkxst: may I ask, what is meant by: Create a new branch with the relevant Task-* keys renamed
<Dave07747> In terms of after forking the seed for wily
<octoquad> Dave07747, i'm not 100% sure, never done that before but I think he means is change the relevant Task-* key/value pairs to something else. Like Task-Description: Ubuntu GNOME desktop would be Task-Description: My Custom Ubuntu GNOME desktop
<Dave07747> Ahhh I see, I'll check if that is it
<Dave07747> octoquad: There is a file named live, with things like Task-description: Ubuntu GNOME love CD and Task-Per-Derivative: 1
<Dave07747> Is this possibly what I should change and copy to my new branch
<octoquad> Dave07747, yes I would assume so. I think you would also need to apply it to the desktop file as well. live will be for Live CD and desktop for Desktop Installation (from Live CD).
<Dave07747> octoquad: okay yes, I see. And the values can be arbitrary? Even for like Task-Section and seeds and Derivative?
<octoquad> Have a look at this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.wily/revision/2071 expand desktop to see how the Ubuntu Gnome see happened.
<octoquad> seed*
<Dave07747> Ahhh that is exactly what I needed! Thank you
<octoquad> oh, that's great :)
<octoquad> I must say this is pretty interesting stuff, first time seeing how this is done.
<Dave07747> It's my first time as well, and I'm so grateful for having the support of the GNOME community. I'm writing up a documentation as well along with this, so you can also get a clearer image, along with anyone else who wants to be involved in it
<octoquad> good idea Dave07747, i've been doing the same with package patching and splitting. :)
<Dave07747> Once I get this down, you help me with that and I'll help with actual seed stuff ;) I mean, it's an honor just to be able to contribute to the community
<octoquad> Dave07747, I also found this earlier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement might be useful for a reference
<Dave07747> octoquad, thank you so much! Seems very informative, I'll check it out!
<octoquad> np. It's getting late this side, so I might not respond, but darkxst should be online shortly if you have any more questions.
<Dave07747> Yes of course! I appreciate all the help octoquad, goodnight!
<darkxst> octoquad, there is absolutely no official stance on Ubuntu migrating to gnome-software, so I doubt it will happen anytime soon.
<darkxst> so yes USC should be fixed (and probably SRU'ed to trusty if need there also)
<darkxst> Dave07747, its pretty much as octoquad said
<darkxst> the desktop seed is the most important one for you for now, you will probably only need to change the live cd when you get to updating the slideshow in the installer
<Dave07747> Okay yeah, that is what I did. Now, about the meta packages?
<darkxst> but note, I have no idea how you can make live-build use a custom live seed
<darkxst> Dave07747, just grab the source for ubuntu-gnome-meta
<darkxst> edit update.cfg to your needs
<darkxst> then run update
<Dave07747> Oh okay, so you modify it straight from bzr? And okay
<darkxst> you also need to rename the packages in debian/control and youe next changelog
<darkxst> yes you can just branch it from bzr
<Dave07747> Should I keep it all in my one directory?
<darkxst> every bzr branch has its own directory, but you can keep all those in one directory
<Dave07747> Okay
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-07
<Dave07747> darkxst: octoquad: If I set the seed base to the path of my seed on my computer, instead of the people.ubuntu.com, would it use the changes that I have made in the seed directory?
<darkxst> Dave07747, for ubuntu-gnome-meta? don't touch the people.ubuntu.com bit
<darkxst> its the second section you edit [wily/bzr]
<Dave07747> Ahhh, and that would be the ppa?
<darkxst> no a bzr branch
<Dave07747> Oh okay
<darkxst> well not the comple branch, but the base
<Dave07747> So like the seed?
<darkxst> seed_dist is the actual branch name
<darkxst> seed_base is the rest of the path
<Dave07747> and that's the actual bzr branch that I made, correct?
<darkxst> its split, so something like
<darkxst> seed_base: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dave/ubuntu-seeds/
<darkxst> seed_dist: kaderwall.%(dist)s
<darkxst> where the actual branch is bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kalderwall.wily
<darkxst> I need coffee!
<Dave07747> Ahhh, cool, thank you!!!
<Dave07747> And Australia is a tad bit far
<Dave07747> Otherwise, I'd be right over😉
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-08
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i was going to give installing a 352.x version of the nvidia drivers in 15.04 and there are a few ppa's for it...is xorg-edgers the one that's generally used/trusted or is there a better one? if this is the wrong place to ask...sorry about that :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I don't think so... lemme look it up
<arthurfiggis> SonikkuAmerica, thanks...the other one commonly mentioned is ppa:mamarley/nvidia but i wasn't sure which one was...not supported, but generally used i guess :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I would look on NVIDIA's Web site for Linux drivers and (even though it's not necessarily recommended because security) run one of their scripts
<arthurfiggis> SonikkuAmerica, ahh, okay...on some distributions running the nvidia installer seemed to cause a lot of troubles, but i guess keeping it up to date for security reasons would be important as well. maybe i'll check out installing the official installers then, thanks :)
<octoquad> darkxst, does a guest session exist under Ubuntu Gnome?
<octoquad> Re: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+question/269580
<darkxst> octoquad, no
<darkxst> it might work when using lightdm, but not gdm
<octoquad> ta. Added a response to the question.
<octoquad> darkxst, any good resources/books for learning C. I have Programming in C (3rd Edition) by Stephen G. Kochan.
<darkxst> octoquad, no idea
<darkxst> maybe c.learncodethehardway.org/book/ their python book seems pretty popular
<darkxst> also GNOME C is kind of unique, with all the glib/gobject/gtk stuff etc not sure how much a generic book will help with all that
<darkxst> octoquad, have to run
<octoquad> ok thanks
<darkxst> if you know the basics of C, read the code and try and fix some simple bugs
<octoquad> actually I find working with real problems the best way to learn. If you have any please send them my way.
<darkxst> try look at bugs tagged gnome-love on bugzilla
<octoquad> ah yes
<octoquad> darkxst, when you get some time please update: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+question/269911
<octoquad> only
<octoquad> ^ sorry was looking for something in the chat log :P
<darkxst> octoquad, updated
<octoquad> ta
<darkxst> octoquad, np, there is crap everywhere that is probably never updated!
<octoquad> OK, i'll keep an eye out if I find anything and update.
<octoquad> darkxst, for ubuntu-gnome-default-settings if I do dch -i the version becomes 15.04.5ubuntu1 is this correct? I see previous entries don't have the ubuntu1 bit?
<SonikkuAmerica> !info ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<ubot5> ubuntu-gnome-default-settings (source: ubuntu-gnome-default-settings): default settings for the Ubuntu GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.04.5 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 73 kB
<darkxst> octoquad, no, ubuntu is upsteam, so it should be 15.10.1
<SonikkuAmerica> darkxst: Is he using the dev branch?
<darkxst> SonikkuAmerica, Its for wily
<darkxst> atleast I assume
<SonikkuAmerica> kkz
<octoquad> Yes for wily, I branched from here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/wily
<octoquad> I can redo it, not a problem, it's small change
<darkxst> SonikkuAmerica, for what its worth xorg-edgers is about the best trusted place to get nvidia drivers, but it does pull in other updates. so in that case you need pins
<darkxst> still far easier than breaking your system with nvidia's installer
<octoquad> darkxst, should I rather use this branch instead: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<darkxst> octoquad, just change the version and commit, bzr gobbles up history unlike git
<SonikkuAmerica> darkxst: Yeah, last night I wasn't too sure if xorg-edgers was even still maintained, given it's been around since nvidia-96
<darkxst> its maintained by ricotz
<octoquad> So version should become 15.10 or 15.10.1 instead of 15.04.5ubuntu1
<octoquad> or 15.10.0 if I look at the previous entries
<darkxst> 15.10.0 is gine
<darkxst> fine
<darkxst> I honestly have better things to worry about if its a 0 or 1!
<darkxst> and lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings is the actual branch, but most likely the other you posted is just a link to that same branch
 * darkxst waits for the day the world falls over, and ubuntu moves to git ;) 
<darkxst> shouldnt be too far off!
<octoquad> hehe
<octoquad> I did a bzr lp-propose, it now has tvim open, not sure what I should put in there. Any ideas? This guide doesn't mention it as a step to complete: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<octoquad> tvim = vim
<darkxst> its a u-d-d branch really doesnt matter. so long as changelog entry in good
<darkxst> particularly when its midnight here and I need to be up and out by 7.30am tomorrow
 * darkxst going bed
<octoquad> ok. Sorted. Fix committed.
<octoquad> Thanks for the help :)
<octoquad> night darkxst
<darkxst> octoquad, will look tomorrow and sponsor
<darkxst> just file a MP
<darkxst> so I get email notification ;)
<darkxst> there are whispers of dgit coming to ubuntu and replacing the u-d-d stuff ;)
<darkxst> night
<octoquad> MP done, but my release tag is wrong in the commit, should be wily not vivid. darn
<darkxst> just add another commit. MP will update
<darkxst> and bzr will squash the history out of existence when its merged
<darkxst> PoS really
<darkxst> and you may ask why, but there is nothing close to git rebase in bzr ;(
<octoquad> PoS?
<darkxst> piece of shit
<octoquad> haha
<octoquad> btw: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/git-code-hosting-beta
<darkxst> yeh I know, thats partly motivated by dgit
<darkxst> we were however planning to host our branches in debian
<octoquad> is it a lot of work? Sorry for keeping you up
<darkxst> whats a lot of work?
<darkxst> migrating to git?
<octoquad> porting everything to debian
<octoquad> branches that is
<darkxst> octoquad, no porting just hosting our branches on alioth
<octoquad> Oh i see
<darkxst> which makes perfect sense, once debian move to git
<darkxst> debian gnome is still on svn ;(
<octoquad> wow
<octoquad> I so over svn lol
<octoquad> i'm*
<octoquad> ok, that's it from me today. Tomorrow I shall work on the USC fix.
<octoquad> night darkxst
<darkxst> octoquad, but I have clearance to host our stuff their until that happend
<darkxst> or could be hosted on git.launchpad until then, I don't really care
<octoquad> lol your choice darkxst :)
<octoquad> i'll chat to you tomoz, get some rest already haha
<darkxst> it makes little difference until they have their git branches setup
<darkxst> and I'm sleeping now
<octoquad> lo
<octoquad> lol
<darkxst> but the end goal, is we tend to start packaging dev releases,  then debian pick them up around the time we pull into ubuntu atchives
 * darkxst really gone now though
<lindol> hi all
<Dave07747> Hi lindol
<lindol> Dave07747, thank you :)
<Dave07747> Of course lindol :)
<lindol> What is your time? :)
<lindol> Korea is midnight :)
<lindol> I will go to bed soon :)
<lindol> have a good night :)
<Dave07747> 11:38 AM
<Dave07747> America east coast
<meowPolice> I used unetbootin to try to boot gnome from a flashdrive and now whenever I plug it in it doesn't load and I can't open bios
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-09
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> good morning :)
<dave07747> Good evening where I am lol
<dave07747> But hi LinDol
<LinDol> dave07747, haha :) good evening ;)
<LinDol> I remember you lastnight :)
<dave07747> Indeed LinDol :)
<dave07747> But it's late here now, so I'm going to bed now
<berglh> hrm
<darkxst> octoquad, can you try find a way to launch something like this on first login https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-initial-setup/tree/data/gnome-welcome-tour?id=bd033125c7da91b7ca16a357c7cb6994c243bd3c
<darkxst> octoquad, it can be done with autostart desktop file, but gonna need a wrapper to put a stamp in the users home directory
<darkxst> or perhpaps gsettings if there is still an existing key for gnome-initial-setup
<darkxst> ricotz, I saw that GL sync bug is fixed you mentioned, but can't upload to archives until gcc5 transition is done, or it will just FTBFS
<ricotz> darkxst, you can of course upload them, but first gjs and mutter and then gnome-shell as well
<ricotz> for the mozjs24 transition
<ricotz> vanilla gnome-desktop should work after that with -proposed enabled
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+sourcepub/5288492/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> for gnome3-staging builds we would still need to enabled the -proposed support which isn't currently
<darkxst> ricotz, I more meant I can't upload anything that deps on mozjs, and proposed is pretty broken right now, so I wouldnt enable it
<darkxst> and if I did upload they will just add to the mess in proposed
<darkxst> btw bluez5 transition should finally happen, right after gcc5 also
<lindol> The meaning of 'Once you are in the BIOS' is 'If You are in the BIOS'?
<lindol> I don't know meaning of 'Once' exactly
<lindol> because I have understood 'Once again''. but I have not understood 'Once' yet,
<lindol> If you are ok, Could you explain meaning of 'Once' in 'Once you are in the BIOS'
<lindol> I think it is 'If You are in the BIOS'.. humm.
<lindol> is right?:)
<ricotz> darkxst, you can and you should upload needed rebuilds to proposed to keep the transition going!
<ricotz> darkxst, so gjs and gnome-shell requires a rebuild!
<ricotz> and they won't ftbfs
<darkxst> ricotz, I have had a really long weekend
<ricotz> I even have proposed enabled on my laptop ;)
<darkxst> not uploading anyhting tonight
<ricotz> ok, but mark my words
<darkxst> ok, and ignore mine, I shouldnt even be awake
<lobo__> how can we use applet in ubuntu gnome 14.04?
<lobo__> ?
<lobo__> is there anybody here?
<lindol> hi
<lindol> :)
<lindol> but i am newbie.
<lindol> Are you talking about 'gnome applet'?
<lobo__> yes
<lindol> but i think I have not seen it yet on gnome 3.x version.
<lindol> Sorry, but i don't know  exactly.
<lobo__> :<
<lindol> But I think gnome 3.x has GNOME Shell Extensions.
<lindol> for example,
<lindol> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/120/system-monitor/
<lobo__> Just some old habit, i am used to use applet
<lindol> lobo__, sorry for my missing
<dave07747> lindol: "once" means when. So "when you finally are in the bios menu"
<lindol> ah...
<lindol> oh!!
<lindol> > .<
<lindol> dave07747, Thank you for your explnation with detail :)
<lindol> I really thank you :)
<lindol> When i translate to Korean for our wiki page, I will remember your explnation :)
<dave07747> That's great lindol :) I'm glad to be of assistance
<dave07747> And being able to also speak Polish, I know how tricky translations can be
<lindol> Oh you can speak Polish? :)
<dave07747> Yes, I was originally born in Poland
<lindol> Wow +_+
<dave07747> Thank you ;)
<lindol> Welcome, So I changed some sentence in Korean on Wiki page, After hearing your assistance :)
<lindol> Thank you again :)
<lindol> so, I will go to bed, because Korea is Midnight haha
<lindol> good evening and good morning for you :)
<lindol> *good night :)
<dave07747> lindol: of course, always glad to be of assistance
<lindol> See you again
<dave07747> Goodnight
<dave07747> And yes, indeed
<lindol> Thank you :)
<Novice201y> Hello. How to move Gnome bar to the buttom of the screen?
<dave07747> Novice201y You need to make a whole JavaScript extension. My friend did it, but the way he did was kinda messy with squashfs.
<dave07747> darkxst: When I uploaded the seed to my project in bzr, and replaced seed base with the address, it says that it does not have permission, abs that only bzr branches are allowed
<Novice201y> dave07747: It shouldn't be a need to write JS code to do such a trivial task.
<darkxst> dave07747, paste your update.cfg, it certainly should work, I have done it before
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-08
<LinDol> hi all
<JockeTF> Alohapaca.
<fxdf> test
<fxdf> test
<fxdf> test
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-09
<chomwitt> hi , is this channel for flashback also ?
<jbicha> chomwitt: well it's not official supported by Ubuntu GNOME but you can try asking questions anyway
<chomwitt> ok thanks
<fooctrl> does anyone else have a problem with envince not being able to open links with chrome?
<fooctrl> I see bug reports which have been there since 2012 ...
<LinDol> hi all
<SweetAndLow> I'm having issues with my desktop environment becoming unresponsive/slow. Background services like music keep playing but I can't change window focus or switch desktops. I'm looking for help debuging this or getting more information to help figure out what is going on.
<SweetAndLow> runing ubuntu-gnone 16.04.1
<SweetAndLow> gnome*
<SweetAndLow> restarting brb
<ceed^> I'm running UbuntuGnome 16.04. When I use the "built in" suspend by closing the lid on my laptop a USB3 storage device is not available when I resume. I have to reboot to get it back. If I use "systemctl suspend" I'm getting the usb storage device back and mounted. The same if I use acpitool. Is there a way I can suspend and resume in GNOME so I get all my devices back when I resume?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-10
<pchoo> ceed^: I installed this: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/826/suspend-button/
<ceed^> pchoo, sorry for late response. Does that extensions make it possible to change how GNOME suspends or?
<freakyy> hi all. ive added a few repos when on wily. i now want to upgrade to latest ubuntu do i have to remove those repos?
<jbicha> freakyy: yes, please run ppa-purge for each of those repos before upgrading
<jbicha> freakyy: but....you might need to change your apt sources first for it to work correctly
<jbicha> https://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<freakyy> how do i do a ppa purge?
<jbicha> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging (or whatever each PPA is called)
<freakyy> gnome3-team-ubuntu-gnome3-staging-wily.list
<freakyy> gnome3-team-ubuntu-gnome3-wily.list
<freakyy> so what do i write?
<freakyy> jbicha: :D
<jbicha> first fix your apt sources from mthe askubuntu link
<freakyy> i think i have the latest sources im jsut 1 version behind
<freakyy> i have 15.10
<freakyy> now i want 16.4
<freakyy> LTS
<freakyy> well 16.04.1 :)
<freakyy> btw i wonder ... i have windows 10 running on my big pc. is there a way i can install ubuntu alongside?
<freakyy> i mean ... i dont know ... it has an SSD but i think theres not enough space for the os
<jbicha> once 15.10 reached end of life a few weeks ago, the apt sources were disabled and moved
<jbicha> you have to tell apt where the archived sources are for ppa-purge to work correctly
<jbicha> (I haven't tried ppa-purge from an EOL release but I'm pretty sure that's needed)
<freakyy> i think ill just do a fresh install ;D
<jbicha> that's a good idea too :)
<freakyy> :)
<freakyy> i still wonder if i should install ubuntu on my desktop
<freakyy> too alongside windows
<freakyy> i dont know
<freakyy> well
<freakyy> ill see
<freakyy> first ill install on my laptop
<freakyy> 14 minutes until the iso is downloaded
<freakyy> ok im moving some game files on my desktop ssd to the hdd
<freakyy> then ill make a 15GBs parition for linux
<freakyy> i hope i can do that
<freakyy> do u know how to?
<freakyy> ok i think i know how to
<freakyy> which partitions should i put on the ssd?
<freakyy> mount points
<freakyy> like, only /boot?
<freakyy> or anythin else?
<freakyy> hm i dont know if i should put /home too
<freakyy> i can give 30GBs to ubuntu
<freakyy> jbicha: how do i do the ppa purge now?
<freakyy> i cant burn isos as none of my dvd burners work and i cant use usb sticks as i lost mine
<jbicha> did you take care of this first?
<jbicha> https://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<freakyy> yes i just done this
<jbicha> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<jbicha> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<freakyy> thank you very much :)
<freakyy> is there a tool i can install ubuntugnome with through windows?
<freakyy> jbicha:
<jbicha> no
<jbicha> you could do a pxeboot but that may be challenging to set up and requires an extra computer to be the server
<freakyy> hm ok thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-11
<freakyyy> hi all. how can i get the lower left "tasskbar icons" to the upper right?
<freakyyy> removing this "click to open" thing
<freakyyy> ?
<freakyyy> because
<freakyyy> i dont know it just looks ugly
<pchoo> freakyyy: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1031/topicons/
<pchoo> freakyyy: You may also be interested in this: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/118/no-topleft-hot-corner/
<pchoo> First thing I installed as the top left hot corner irked me no end
<freakyyy> hm
<freakyyy> i cant open the page lol
<freakyyy> it doesnt auto open it in firefox
<freakyyy> from the console
<freakyyy> im using xchat
<freakyyy> over ssh
<freakyyy> strange
<freakyyy> ok it works thank you very much :)
<freakyyy> what do u guys use as messenger/voice calls etc. for ubuntu gnome?
<freakyyy> skype is outdated it hink
<freakyyy> and discord isnt available for linux yet
<freakyyy> hi all. how can i add the maximize, minimize and windowed mode buttons in my windows title bar?
<mgedmin> doesn't gnome-tweak-tool have this as a setting?
<mgedmin> ah, it has toggles for maximize and minimize
<mgedmin> alternatively you can dive with dconf-editor and find the right setting in there somewhere
<freakyyy> thanks works now :)
<freakyyy> i have installed minecraft - how can i stick it to my left pane in gnome shell?
<laserbeak4445> Hi, I would like to join the Development & QA Mailing List mentionned on the site but there is a problem with the link: https://launchpad.net/%7Eubuntugnome-qa
<jbicha> laserbeak4445: where did you see that link?
<laserbeak4445> on this page: https://ubuntugnome.org/contact-us/
<jbicha> laserbeak4445: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-qa
<jbicha> thank you
<laserbeak4445> OK the one you just provided is working
<laserbeak4445> but https://launchpad.net/%7Eubuntugnome-qa is redirecting to https://launchpad.net/%7Eubuntugnome-qa and this page do not exist.
<laserbeak4445> sorry the redirection go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugnome-qa
<laserbeak4445> instead of the correct one: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-qa
<jbicha> ok, the contact us page should be updated now
<laserbeak4445> yep I can confirmed that it is fixed now. Thank you!
<LinDol> hi all
<JockeTF> Pacaloha.
<LinDol> oh what does it mean?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-12
<lukeer> Where does gnome store file associations? I want to un-associate directories from VLC.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-13
<jamie_1> hey im currently trying to play and avi and getting an interesting issue of error occurred could not demultiplex stream
<jamie_1> any  ideas
<freakyy> hi all. i have this "Locations" dropdown in the upper bar. how can i remove it?
<freakyy> is anyone familiar with terminator?
<fooctrl> does anyone have problem where their icons disappear? https://hodzic.org/img/ubuntu%20gnome%2016.04%20no%20icons.png
<fooctrl> I mean this for "lts" release this is unacceptable stuff
<freakyy> hi all. does anyone know how i can have - if i open multiple windows, i have all the windows listed int he upper bar?
<freakyy> right now only the currently active program is listed
<freakyy> and how can I select what apt-server is used and what packages to install (also add proposed updates etc.)?
<freakyy> ic ant fidn it
<freakyy> i know its there
<freakyy> got the answer to the 2nd question
<freakyy> and is there a way to get hte autodock feature like they have it in windows 10 to the sides so i can have 1 window at the left side and 1 window at the right side#
<jbicha> https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/shell-windows-tiled.html
<freakyy> jbicha: thank you very much :D
<jbicha> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/
<jbicha> you can install ^ with Firefox, I don't think it does quite what you asked for but it might be good enough
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-14
<LinDol> hi all
<freakyy> what is this new "apt"?
<freakyy> does it replace apt-get ?
<freakyy> whzat is the replacement for ubuntu software center in ubuntu gnome?
<freakyy> ah jsut software, found it ;D thanks ^
<freakyy> hi all. is there anything i ccan sync gnome between two pcs or my whole ubuntu in some way
<freakyy> ??
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-07
<jliles> Hey there.  So I installed a plugin in PyCharm for YAPF, the default shortcut is Meta+Alt+L, but it appears that the Windows key on my keyboard doesn't act like a Meta key, is there some way to set it to do that in Gnome 3, or is PyCharm just misbehaving?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-10
<fradeco> hey guys, I have a question: After I press the meta key I can select a window with alt+1-9, but only on my primary monitor. Can I expand that somehow to my secondary screen?
<fradeco> I just realized that when i press the meta key I also can only select windows on my primary monitor with alt+tab.
<fradeco> In contrast to just pressing alt+tab... then i can select windows from both screens
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-11
<mozammel> some app use gnome gtk window border and some app use ubutu gtk border style.. I dont know  how to make it uniform.
<mozammel> any one to help ? I'm running UBUNTU-GNOME 17.04
<oerheks> mozammel, depends what app? example: chrome uses its own theme, standard, but you can change that in settings
<oerheks> * of that app
<mozammel> oerheks: firefox, opera, libreoffice, telegram, synaptic, etc
<oerheks> well... check tham all?
<oerheks> c/them
<oerheks> btw i see no theme settings in firefox.. so maybe it is a theme issue
<FilipeAzevedo[m]> Hi, I've open this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1710291, I would like to try and solve it but I can't find the ubuntu repo for this component and this doesn't exist upstream
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1710291 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Proxy settings "apply system wide" generates the wrong proxy URL ( And possible solution ) " [Undecided,New]
<FilipeAzevedo[m]> Hi, I've open this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1710291, I would like to try and solve it but I can't find the ubuntu repo for this component and this doesn't exist upstream. Can someone give me a hand finding the right repo ?
<FilipeAzevedo[m]> Hi, I've open this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1710291, I would like to try and solve it but I can't find the ubuntu repo for this component and this doesn't exist upstream. Can someone give me a hand finding the right repo ? In any case a possible solution is in the description
<reduz> hi everyone. Put Ubuntu-gnome on a pendrive, booted it and the installer opens for a few seconds and then crashes. What should I do?
<reduz> I can't find any information about this
<reduz> so, any help very appreciated
<reduz> Is it supposed to still work? Given canonical wil make Gnome official..
<reduz> well, i give up, will try fedora, thanks!
<jbicha> lol
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-12
<darkxst> jbicha, how do the desktop team feel about removal of legacy tray?
<darkxst> in 25.90
<darkxst> shouldnt be particularly invasive to revert it
<jbicha> darkxst: I haven't talked to them about it yet, I was hoping they discussed it at guadec
<jbicha> do you use the legacy system tray?
<jbicha> the behavior in the bottom left corner was bad anyway
<darkxst> no I hate it, but just thinking it might cause friction
<darkxst> I was not aware it was being dropped at guadec
<darkxst> but then florian refused to acknowledge who I was
<darkxst> which was a little odd
<jbicha> :(
<respawn1> anyone here running ubuntu gnome 17.04? I want to an auto-install (basic) using my HDD and not my SSD (which is actually some intel smart raid thing). On another version of Ubuntu it automatically installed the bootloader to /dev/sda when I wanted everything on /dev/sdb. Will Ubuntu Gnome give me the option of choosing where to install the bootloader, or do I need to manually partition during install? thanks in advance
<darkxst> respawn1, no, we don't run ubuntu GNOME anymore
<respawn1> I can't tell if that was serious or a joke that didn't quite land. Either way, I am referring specifically to the 17.04 install if anyone knows. thanks
<jbicha> respawn1: could you try asking in a busier channel like #ubuntu ?
<respawn1> ok. thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-08-12
<dreamcat4> hello. i need some assistance with configuring gnome 3 shell. when i click on applications menus, they are very slow to appear or update
<dreamcat4> not sure how to improve this !
<dreamcat4> also its like.... 'Gnome 3 uses over 10x more CPU than Gnome 2 when moving a window or opening the main menu'
<dreamcat4> ^^ if that is true, then i suppose there is a strong case for installing gnome 2 shell (at least allongside), until gnome 4 is ready
<dreamcat4> ah! 18.04 ---> MATE with the mutiny layout. that shout speed up the performance a whole lot
